# Pregnancy Test for Pre-employement or residency visa



## pinay1989 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi! I will be leaving for dubai next week. Does anyone know if the blood test includes testing for pregnancy? I am no longer pregnant, however I had a natural miscarriage a week ago. My doctor advised me that it will usually take at least a couple of weeks for pregnancy hormones to go down to 0. So there is a possibility that pregnancy test will still show positive even if I am no longer pregnant. Should I worry about this? Hope someone can help. Thanks!


----------



## Neondor (Apr 16, 2013)

No need to worry about that.
Currently,they are only checking for HIV. You should go through a pregnancy test before going to x-rays only if you're not sure of being pregnant once again.
Good Luck.


----------

